# Rack and tanks



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm in the process of setting up a rack and 6 15gal long tanks to use as breeders for my bristlenose and cories. Thought I would post pics as I go along setting it up. Like a journal.

The rack, Been sanding it and getting it ready to paint. Its an all metal rack out of an old Walmart that closed down.










Here is the 6 tanks and 2 10 gal tanks that will go on the rack, The 10's will be for more shrimp.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks and sounds like you will soon have a lot of catfish! 
Thanks for posting the build thread, wish you the best with your new rack!


----------



## Dino (Dec 30, 2008)

Lowe's also carries a metal stand that holds 1500 pounds a shelf.
We use those for aquaria in the fishhouse.
We have 5 in use, holding about 9 tanks a unit.
They sell for about 150$.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Dino, Home Depot has some to for about the same price, been thinking of picking one up since I have some 20's and 10's that I can put on it and get rid of a couple of older bookcases and tables.

I got this rack and tanks pretty cheap. Traded 2 female bristlenose for it.


----------



## Dino (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Dino can you post a link to the stand you are talking about, please


----------

